

Objective-C code on Big Bang Theory - jonhendry
http://gallery.me.com/jonhendry#100058

======
ironwolf
I know the boards for the episode were good-- I got to design them!
<http://goo.gl/FfsAe>

------
Osiris
I noticed this during the episode as well while the characters discussed their
iPhone app idea. If you watched the episode, there were actually some better
shots of the whiteboard. The Big Bang Theory has always striven for accuracy.
That's one of the things I've always liked about the show.

------
chaz
The Big Bang Theory prides itself on accurate science and tech. They have UCLA
physics professor David Saltzberg credited as "Science Consultant" to
contribute the geeky stuff.

[http://www.usatoday.com/life/television/news/2007-11-04-big-...](http://www.usatoday.com/life/television/news/2007-11-04-big-
bang_N.htm) <http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2934564/>

~~~
rythie
Except they are making an iPhone app but the only coding the do appears to be
on a PC.

~~~
ironwolf
They're obviously using a Hackintosh.

------
alex1
I just watched the episode and was pretty impressed with the accuracy of their
(iPhone) software development skits, including their dialogue (relative to
other shows/movies). There was much more than what's shown in this image.
Anyone have video?

~~~
Osiris
And violate copyright by posting it on YouTube? I'm sure there are several
less reputable places where you can find the entire episode.

~~~
alex1
Here's a legal way to watch it:
[http://www.cbs.com/primetime/big_bang_theory/video/?pid=H8pV...](http://www.cbs.com/primetime/big_bang_theory/video/?pid=H8pVgkLKFX__8As0MhPe3hCoSohIZlYk&vs=Full%20Episodes&play=true)

Skip to 6:00.

------
JeremyBanks
Justification for posting this?

~~~
jonhendry
Having started NeXTSTEP/Objective-C coding in the early 90s, and lived through
the mid-90s near-death of the platform, I find it pretty remarkable that in
2011 a prime-time major network comedy had a whiteboard with "NSObject", etc,
on it.

(In the late 80s, early 90s NeXT hardware turned up in some pop culture
locations due to how it looked: Mono NeXTStations in the Madonna video for
Rain _I don't know how I remember that_ , and a Cube in the movie Flatliners.
But source code is something else entirely. Granted, given the recent cultural
phenomenon of the iPhone, it's not _that_ weird. But from a longer-term
perspective, it feels a little like we're through the looking glass.)

